# It was big, but I took it all in my ass!



## coltmc4545 (Aug 25, 2012)

3cc's of oil that is... Don't get excited Herm. 

So I officially started my blast today after cruising for the past 2 months. I'm hoping I won't have any ED issues and hoping to put the deca duck fear to rest with this one. This is what I'm running:

Weeks 1-2 
35 mg prop ED
75 mg test E MWF
200mg npp MWF

Weeks 3-14/16?
75 mg test E MWF
200mg npp MWF

Weeks 15/17-16/18
75 mg test E MWF

Weeks 17/19-18/20
35 mg prop ED



I put the question marks on weeks 14/16 and 16/18 because I might extend 2 weeks depending on how the cycles going. I'll also be running caber at .5 e3d and stane at 6.25 Ed starting week 3. I've got plenty of prop on hand in case my PP stops listening to me so the cycle might change to 600 npp 600 test but I honestly think I'll be good. Also, might throw in some drol or dbol after a few weeks once I see how the npp is effecting my PP. PCT will be Scally's protocol but gonna amp up the hcg a little due to running 19 nors my last 3 cycles and I've been shut down awhile now since I've been cruising after my tren cycle. This will actually be my last cycle for awhile. Could be 6 months, could be 2 years. Just depends on sperm count and test levels after this cycle.

 I'm going for an all out bulk here. Don't care if I put on some bf for the winter at all. Current stats are 6' 211 9%. 

BTW, I'm not recommending this cycle to anyone. This log is really more of a deca dick log if you will lol I actually probably wouldn't be logging this if I wasn't running this experiment but I figured I'd share my results with you guys.


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 25, 2012)

Get em Colt you adventurous MF'er you!

I want to ask a question, A theory - Idea - dumb shit i was thinking after reading something Get Some said in the shout box .... (The topic inspired these thoughts).

If so many people get STILL get sides from deca although they continue their Test for two weeks longer duration, Some never even fully recovering after PCT and having to attempt a second PCT.

Why not then either lower the dosage or extend TEST to FOUR weeks out from when you stop deca ?

Just a few things I was pondering ... 

Goodluck!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well honestly I don't know why people only run test 2 weeks longer then deca. I ran 3 weeks longer and had zero libido issues. I'm only running 2 weeks longer because I'm running npp and the esters shoter. I actually need to edit my post because I'm running e 1 week longer then npp then running prop 2 weeks longer then e to transition into pct. 

I don't think running the test longer makes pct any easier. 19 nors shut you down hard and pct, for me anyways, is a bitch on em. Hence the reason I'm blasting hcg heavy this time and doing scally's protocol.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 25, 2012)

Wtf man... Dont make treads with tittles like that... I had my pee pee out and all.. U ass..
Sounds like a solid cycle bro. Post a log.


----------



## Azog (Aug 25, 2012)

im really interested in your results bro. If your pp maintains functionality, I will be the next to run a cycle like this. The only thing holding me back from deca is having to run test higher!


----------



## beasto (Aug 25, 2012)

Sounds nice Colt..I like NPP! Should get some good clean gains off it bro!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 25, 2012)

Superman said:


> Get em Colt you adventurous MF'er you!
> 
> I want to ask a question, A theory - Idea - dumb shit i was thinking after reading something Get Some said in the shout box .... (The topic inspired these thoughts).
> 
> ...



I didn't answer your second question about lowering the dose. I ran a low/moderate dose of deca. 400mg for 16 weeks. The only thing I noticed was my joints were lubed up and felt great and a hunger increase. I had strength increase but I was also running 500 test after not running a cycle for 2 years. From what I've seen and my experience, even 400mg of deca doesn't do much. It's not worth it to me to run 400 mg of deca for 16 weeks and be shut down hard as hell and not see anything special from it. I'd rather do tren because I saw a big transformation on just 350 ace a week. Hence the reason for a little higher dose this time.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks beasto and Azog. I'm really interested on how this ones going to play out too. I know a guy running double my doses, 500 test 1200 deca, with no problems. I'd like to go that high and maybe I will someday but I wanna try a smaller dose of each for now to run this experiment on my pp.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 25, 2012)

You know will be follow this one bro


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 25, 2012)

im in Colt


----------



## DF (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll be very interested in your results.  I was running a low dose of deca with my trt to see how it would effect my joints.  I was shooting for 20 weeks but had to stop cause of gyno flair up, which I could not get under control.  Also noob question why the Test E pinning M,W,F?


----------



## JOMO (Aug 25, 2012)

Will be following!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I'll be very interested in your results.  I was running a low dose of deca with my trt to see how it would effect my joints.  I was shooting for 20 weeks but had to stop cause of gyno flair up, which I could not get under control.  Also noob question why the Test E pinning M,W,F?



I'm pinning MWF For a few reasons. 1. Trying to make a huge shot into a medium huge shot. 2. My theory on blood levels more stabile = less sides. In my case bacne. Which is one main reason I'm running like this. Plus it's just easier for my dumbass to remember since I'm pinning the npp like this too.


----------



## DF (Aug 25, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> I'm pinning MWF For a few reasons. 1. Trying to make a huge shot into a medium huge shot. 2. My theory on blood levels more stabile = less sides. In my case bacne. Which is one main reason I'm running like this. Plus it's just easier for my dumbass to remember since I'm pinning the npp like this too.



Sounds like a good plan to me.  Very interested in your results.


----------



## Jada (Aug 25, 2012)

Will follow colt


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 26, 2012)

Colt im fixin to increase my Deca dose to 700-750mg/week and see what happens


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 28, 2012)

Ready to get stacked with you brother! 

The legendary arms race is once again under way, although no russians are participating this time! lol


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 28, 2012)

Haha I'm ready bro. I love having abs but it's almost fall/winter. It's time to get bulky as fuck and go on beast mode. Oh an an update. I decided to pin eod so that works out to 700mg npp, 262.5 mg test e, and 245 mg prop ew. I'll drop the prop starting week 3.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 28, 2012)

Following bra, cant wait to see what happens here!!


----------



## Tilltheend (Aug 28, 2012)

Keep us posted bro!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 1, 2012)

Week 1 update

Up a lb so far. I'm surprised I'm not up more because I've been eatin ALOT of pasta this week. I've also been incorporating more red meat into my diet the last couple of weeks. Man did I miss the beef!! I do look alot fuller this week because of the carbs. Abs are still bangin. 

Haven't been able to get to sleep after work like I usually do. Worked last night an I'm still awake. I'm still only training 3 days a week due to my schedule. 12 hr nights on your feet in steel toes and 2 kids at home can wear you down lol I'm hoping this gets better when I go to days but I have a feeling it won't matter in a few weeks when the NPP kicks in. I'm sure I'll go on beast mode.

No pp problems. I know it's only been a week but no problems so far. Start the caber next week. Already been running stane. I'll be posting updates every week. Not really into doing logs and posting my shit everyday. It gets boring for me and I run out of things to say so my logs start out good and then go to shit cuz I get tired of posting. 

Toodles.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 1, 2012)

Twelve hour shifts suck especially when you breathe in the shit I do. Days/Nights it is all the same shit IMHO 12 hours beats you down either which way. No way around it. Unless your in an office. Spoiled bitches!!!!

Following the log for sure bro.


----------



## Jada (Sep 3, 2012)

Superman sorry dude clicked on it by accident ! Love u bro


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice brotha will looking very closely to this cycle you doing cause my next one will be Tpp/Npp blend so waiting for the NPP to kicking in to see where Im goiin into it.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 9, 2012)

Update:

So most of you know everything that's been going on with my gma this past week. She passé peacefully fri morning at 730. I appreciate all the kind words and thoughts fellas I really do.

With everything that's been going on my training has taken a back burner. Ive been in the gym to try and keep my mind off everything, but can't focus. I'll be in the gym today for sure. I have noticed pumps increasing. Haven't noticed a big strength increase as of yet. I haven't stepped on the scale yet either so I don't know how much I'm up but will later today. I know I've gained some fat though but don't care. I love to dirty bulk. Im not eating pizza and fries and shit but I'm eating alot more pasta and red meat. I've taken 3 doses of caber so far. Been on stane. My libido was shot all week due to everything going on. Was the last thing on my mind up until yesterday. My pp is still going strong according to my girl last night  All is good so far fellas!


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry about your gma colt. Sad times indeed. Hopefully you and your family remain atronng through these hard times. Remember all of the good times and celebrate the memories.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 9, 2012)

So sorry to hear about you loss Colt.
You and your family are in our
Prayers!!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 13, 2012)

Been out of town for my grandmas funeral which was today and just got back. They had a "fitness room" at the hotel I stayed at. Had a treadmill, elliptical, and a all in one home gym machine. Knocked the best workout I could with what I had to work with. Pumps are getting painful! It felt like my left pec was about to tear when I was doing 1 armed crossovers (yes 1 armed cable crossovers, I had to get kind of creative with what I had to work with lol) My appetite is fucking retarded right now. I ate so much at dinner tonight I literally threw up. I have a feeling I'm going to switch my diet back up already because if I dont, I'll be packing on a little too much fat and I don't want moobs. Libido's still not the greatest but it has nothing to do with the gear. I'm paranoid as fuck on this npp. This fat ass coke head swinger dentist has been texting my girl. She had an appointment to get a consultation about getting her teeth redone and dudes been sending her good morning texts, invited her to one of his partys. This dude was my pops best friend in HS and was our family dentist til he kept hitting on my mom when I was younger. Now he's trying to get at my girl. I've been paranoid as fuck lol for no reason though. Dudes got money but he's old as fuck and 400 lbs with kids as old as my girl. I have nothing to worry about but nandy tends to do that to me. Was the same way on my deca cycle. Anyways, besides that all is going good so far. Hopefully I can keep my cool and this fat old fuck chills out or else he's gonna need one of his dentist buddies to replace his fucking grill after his face meets loui


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dont get to crazzy on the fat fuck bro, its never worth it. Unless he REALLLY crosses the line, then you fuck his shit up,

I think I feel you on the NPP, not that Im all that paranoid, but Im def a little different of a person when it comes to dealing with emotions, I wonder why??

Anywho, I missed you, Im glad your back bud, and I hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 9, 2012)

Long overdue update:

Told you I suck at logs. Weight is up. Strength is up. Training intensity is WAY up. I've made some changes to my cycle. I've had zero ED or libido issues running my test low but I didn't feel like I had the drive I usually had so this is what I did. I dropped npp to 600 ew, upped the test to around 350 a week and bumped caber to eod. Now once again, I made a few more changes as I usually do in my cycles. Now I'm running 600 test, 600 npp, and 50mg Ed dbol which I started yesterday. I really thought about going to a gram of test but I'm going to see if 600 suits me. Once again, I did it because I was a little moody and not much drive having that much androgenic vs anabolic activity going on. Plus this is an all out bulker so why not go bigger right? My gains were ok running test lower but not what I felt they should be with the amount of cals I've been taking in. Now that I bumped the test, I'm gaining nicely.


----------



## Jada (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice update


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Long overdue update:
> 
> Told you I suck at logs. Weight is up. Strength is up. Training intensity is WAY up. I've made some changes to my cycle. I've had zero ED or libido issues running my test low but I didn't feel like I had the drive I usually had so this is what I did. I dropped npp to 600 ew, upped the test to around 350 a week and bumped caber to eod. Now once again, I made a few more changes as I usually do in my cycles. Now I'm running 600 test, 600 npp, and 50mg Ed dbol which I started yesterday. I really thought about going to a gram of test but I'm going to see if 600 suits me. Once again, I did it because I was a little moody and not much drive having that much androgenic vs anabolic activity going on. Plus this is an all out bulker so why not go bigger right? My gains were ok running test lower but not what I felt they should be with the amount of cals I've been taking in. Now that I bumped the test, I'm gaining nicely.



At 1g test, 600 NPP I was the same paranoid angry asshole you'll be. Probably just a waste of gear.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 9, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> At 1g test, 600 NPP I was the same paranoid angry asshole you'll be. Probably just a waste of gear.



Yeah that's why I dropped the npp a little in the first place mainly. Now the paranoia is gone but I still have a pretty short fuse. I'm feeling pretty good where I'm at now and gaining good so I'll more then likely stay where I'm at. Only thing I might change is upping the dbol.


----------



## Georgia (Oct 9, 2012)

The question is...with all those needles in yer fuh-ace why don't you just pin your face? 

Stronger brain maybe?

I had Lulu's pee pee out to view this thread and it greatly disappoint


----------

